# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pyetje mbi Informatiken

## Juventini

Ckemi miq te dashur forumiste! Sivjet jam ne vit te 4 dhe se shpejti do me duhet te zgjedh rrugen time per te ardhmen e nje jete. Duke qene se eshte nje zgjidhje qe do te kushtezoje jeten time dua te vleresoj mire opsionet. Kam deshire dhe pak a shume aftesi goxha te mira per degen e Informatikes, por nuk jam i sigurt se sa do te me ofroje kjo dege per pozicione pune. Do te kerkoja ndihmen tuaj! Sa per sa i perket studimit jam ne dileme midis vendeve te ndryshme europiane, por mbi te gjitha nuk besoj te vazhdoj ne Shqiperi edhe pse deshira eshte te kthehem pasi kam mbaruar studimet. Me respekt, miku juaj, Juventini.

----------


## EdiR

> Ckemi miq te dashur forumiste! Sivjet jam ne vit te 4 dhe se shpejti do me duhet te zgjedh rrugen time per te ardhmen e nje jete. Duke qene se eshte nje zgjidhje qe do te kushtezoje jeten time dua te vleresoj mire opsionet. Kam deshire dhe pak a shume aftesi goxha te mira per degen e Informatikes, por nuk jam i sigurt se sa do te me ofroje kjo dege per pozicione pune. Do te kerkoja ndihmen tuaj! Sa per sa i perket studimit jam ne dileme midis vendeve te ndryshme europiane, por mbi te gjitha nuk besoj te vazhdoj ne Shqiperi edhe pse deshira eshte te kthehem pasi kam mbaruar studimet. Me respekt, miku juaj, Juventini.


Juventin,
Informatika eshte nje dege e gjere dhe te ofron disa mundesi per pune. Qe te studiosh informatike pervec se duhet te kesh njohuri dhe interes per matematiken te duhet me shume talent per te qene krijues ne zgjidhjen e problemave. Nje gje tjeter qe duhet te kesh parasysh eshte qe puna jote do te jete gjithmone para nje ekrani, medohu mire.
Nga pozicionet e mirefillta qe mund te zesh eshte programim ne nje apo disa gjuhe si te gjerave elementare si faqe internet po ashtu dhe programe shume te komplikuara te financave, sateliteve, etj. 
Programues kompjuterash mund te behet edhe dikush qe nuk shkon per informatike dhe nqs i ke pasion dhe je i talentuar mos harxho kohen per ate dege, bleji nje apo dy libra te mesosh sintaksen dhe llogjiken dhe  zgjidh dicka tjeter si dege.
Nuk jam i sigurt se sa dallim kane vendet europiane me njeri-tjetrin ne kete fushe por besoj se kudo qe te shkosh do jesh me mire se ne Shqiperi. 
Kalofsh mire,
Eduard Rusi

----------

